# Small tile job...



## Sea Ducer (Oct 2, 2007)

Looking for a tile guy for a small job. Probably only a few hours. Please PM me if you are interested. Would like to get it done soon.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

where is the job location.


----------



## Sea Ducer (Oct 2, 2007)

Pace 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

,Still waiting on your call if you want it done.


----------

